# More gardens goin in



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I had to run some errands today and while out and about I took notice that people who had gardens but didn't plant them last year or even the year before did so this year.

And I've noticed a number of other places that have broken ground for a first time garden. I saw 5 separate places that had the "just broken" large farrows in the ground in their yards. I guess they'll either finish them off themselves or have someone come in and do it.

I see ads in our free local paper that people will come and roto-till your garden for you for a fee.

Just thought it was interesting. Seems more people are waking up and realizing their money isn't going as far as it did at one time.

I also saw where the local Extension Office had to move their canning and preserving classes to a local fairgrounds building instead of the church meeting room like they used to use. Must be getting more people than they can handle.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have also noticed broken ground for gardens here. Many think that living rural everyone has a garden but that is not so. Some of the places have surprised us as in out of box eaters. did notice.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

oh yea. where we're at we have all the g o v worker bees that live here but work and shop there in d e e c e e so I understand the out of the box eaters lol

I just thought it was interesting. We do have a number of people who have gardens every year around here but I thought it was "telling" to see the new ones.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Even considering the cost of food increasing (and no other factors) this doesn't surprise me.

ADD in the feeling that things are heading to heck in handbasket, 

and fear of all the GMO stuff 

and other chemical crap 

and food coming from china.....


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have't seen any new gardens where I live, but most of our small city is rental property and most of that is section 8. It is the beginning of the month so all of the zombies just had their WIC Cards filled again, needless to say I will not be going to the grocery store until the middle of next week.

I have noticed more people out fishing to stock their freezers. This was common practice years ago around here and then it died off. It seems to becoming popular again.

As for Chineese food I read the labels and wont buy it. I don't care how cheap it is, especially the dog food. Their dog food has killed a lot of our pets.

Read the back of the seed packages if you are planting a garden, most of those packages say, "Origin China" I stay away from those too. Since I am moving again this year I am only planting in pots to suppliment what I need. This is being restricted to peppers and tomatoes. Next year the garden will be bigger.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

In the farm community is was raised in everyone had a garden, most had a tractor.
My father & others would till/turn the soil for small gardens for free.
In town I do not see many gardens, but most are behind the house.
The garden is used in ad for dog food, so there must to a lot of new gardeners
that the company want to butter up.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

My department has about 15 employees. Three years ago, none of them gardened. Two years ago, there were two. Last year, three. 

This year about 12 of them do! It's growing!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I can imagine. The price of food is going up steady and will continue to go up. Anyone who doesn't grow at least some of their food is wasting money IMO

You can grow a good amount of food in large containers or window boxes so even if you're renting and can't dig up the yard ( if there is one) you can grow things on the deck or patio


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

crabapple said:


> The garden is used in ad for dog food, so there must to a lot of new gardeners that the company want to butter up.


I searched for this...

but instead what I found was USING *dog food* AS A FERTILIZER instead!!

using cheapo dog food in compost -
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/soil/msg0220205912458.html

Adding Dog Food to Garden -
http://www.familycorner.com/forums/gardening/7395-adding-dog-food-garden.html

Dog food for worms?
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/verm/msg0716060714141.html?10

Can/should I use dog food for fertilizer?
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/orglawn/msg0516131627415.html?11


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

good grief, if I did that my pups would be digging up the garden! lol!!

I'll just stick to compost and seaweed/fish emulsion to feed the plants. it seems to do a good job


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I searched for this...
> 
> but instead what I found was USING *dog food* AS A FERTILIZER instead!!
> 
> ...


It is the ad with the little dog that will dig to China in the raised bed, cut to her feeding him the dog food.
It saying organic/home gardening is pure, so our dog food is pure too.
But they really imply this, not say it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Took a couple of back roads over to the northern section of where I live, I was on the hunt for something lol. There is one small ranch style house that every year grows pumpkins. Not a lot. I think it's more of them letting the kids grow them for Halloween because I see them as decorations when they're ready. I went past today I see they enlarged the area some and have tomatoes, cabbages, peppers and of course the pumpkins. I couldn't see what else they had growing but those were the ones I could see from just cruising by.

I'm hoping for rain this evening otherwise I'll have to drag out the hose.........lol


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> I had to run some errands today and while out and about I took notice that people who had gardens but didn't plant them last year or even the year before did so this year.
> 
> And I've noticed a number of other places that have broken ground for a first time garden. I saw 5 separate places that had the "just broken" large farrows in the ground in their yards. I guess they'll either finish them off themselves or have someone come in and do it.
> 
> ...


I've also noticed more farmer's markets and more people shopping them. Even though we always have a garden I like to see what else is out there.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

There are 2 farm markets where I live ( that I know of) and they both are busy as all get out. All the time. I see a number of people who pre-order bushels of peaches or apples and even canning tomatoes at them so they can preserve them.
One time I saw some men loading and I kid you not, a pickup truck bed of sweet corn. lol they were members of a local club who were having a "feed" ( large dinner) that they were sponsoring.


----------

